# Female first Var cycle log - Training for figure



## aubreyeliz (May 14, 2014)

Totally new to this, so I apologize if I'm supposed to post this in a female section. 
Began my first cycle of Var yesterday at 10mg/day. No other supps being used aside from some green tea extract. In 2011 I weighed 230lbs. Got down to 133 and competed in a bikini comp a few weeks ago. (placed well!) Over the course of my prep, I lost a significant amount of LBM thanks to improper coaching/ calories and carbs too low/ too much cardio. I'm a hard gainer, and I am determined to make it to the figure stage next year. I have big goals.. I'm talking WBFF pro goals. 

Stats:
5'8
140lbs

Goal:
Gain as much LBM as possible

Cycle:
10mg/day upping to 15mg/day after 7 days. 
6 week cycle 

Basic numbers I've been putting up:
Squat:
155 x 8

DL:
145 x 8

Leg press:
360 x 6

Curls:
20 x 8

Military press:
30 x 6


Wish me luck!


----------



## parabellum (May 14, 2014)

Do you plan on adding any Winny?


----------



## HFO3 (May 14, 2014)

I like the determination and focus you have, that will take you far, Keep pushing! luck has nothing to do with it


----------



## aubreyeliz (May 15, 2014)

Since it's my first time experimenting with AAS, I'm keeping it simple and starting  with just the  var. 

I forgot to talk about my diet. 

Currently reverse dieting up from 1200kcal/ day prep diet. Up to 1600/day this week. Aiming to get up to 2100 in a few weeks!


----------



## muscleicon (May 15, 2014)

Looking forward to your log Eyeliz.

_*Icon*_


----------



## parabellum (May 15, 2014)

Nice! My wife is 5'2" 135 lbs and is on 10mg of var And 10 mg of Winny for now. Your calories sound about right.

parbellum


----------



## need2lift (May 15, 2014)

Strong work getting down from 230!  That is pure motivation...

 Good luck with the current run


----------



## IronAddict (May 15, 2014)

Luck? you got this. That's a significant amount of weight loss which deserves a great big hand. Goes to prove to you it's there if you want it and you're not going to be denied.

I like that, that's a great quality in a person.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2014)

Best of luck. See too many chicks doing pointless hours of cardio and living off lettuce leaves ....


----------



## aubreyeliz (May 16, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Best of luck. See too many chicks doing pointless hours of cardio and living off lettuce leaves ....



You're not kidding. I get emails from women every day asking the same thing. "I'm doing an hour of cardio 5 times a week and eating 1200 calories!  Why am I not losing weight?!" ::facepalm:: eat to grow, baby!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2014)

aubreyeliz said:


> You're not kidding. I get emails from women every day asking the same thing. "I'm doing an hour of cardio 5 times a week and eating 1200 calories!  Why am I not losing weight?!" ::facepalm:: eat to grow, baby!



Yeah no shit? Look fwd to seeing your results!


----------



## Big Puppy (May 17, 2014)

Nice job on the weight loss. I hope that great mindset spreads like wildfire.  I love seeing big transformations


----------



## aubreyeliz (May 20, 2014)

One week in and feeling great. I'm up 8lbs, and I'm sure most of that is water weight due to the increase in carbs and total calories. (Building up to 2100) 

Definitely experiencing the "painful pump" effect during workouts. While training biceps on Saturday, I felt like my arms were going to explode after a drop set of barbell curls. 

No negative sides as of yet. No acne, which surprises me since I have acne prone skin. Thumbs up!!  

Bumped up to 15mg/ day split up between am and pm doses. 

Going to see how I feel after this week and then probably bump up to 20mg next week!


----------



## the_predator (May 20, 2014)

Wow that is just an awesome transformation! Awesome jobI'm sub'd


----------



## Tbjeff (May 20, 2014)

How did I miss this?


----------



## oufinny (May 20, 2014)

Good stuff!  You will find 20mg a day is going to net you some impressive results.  Train your ass off, eat clean and do just enough cardio to stay lean.  I hate the cardio queens; thankfully we don't have too many at my gym.


----------



## HFO3 (May 20, 2014)

aubreyeliz said:


> One week in and feeling great. I'm up 8lbs, and I'm sure most of that is water weight due to the increase in carbs and total calories. (Building up to 2100)
> 
> Definitely experiencing the "painful pump" effect during workouts. While training biceps on Saturday, I felt like my arms were going to explode after a drop set of barbell curls.
> 
> ...



Acnedren from black lion research worked wonders for keeping the wifey acne free. she also ran 20mgs var a day, the results at 20 are phenomenal, you'll love the strength and pumps. Post up some pics from your show!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Acnedren from black lion research worked wonders for keeping the wifey acne free. she also ran 20mgs var a day, the results at 20 are phenomenal, you'll love the strength and pumps. Post up some pics from your show!



Black lion research products are golden !


----------



## aubreyeliz (May 22, 2014)

9 days in and feeling great! The scale is going up, but I'm looking leaner. My abs, which had disappeared post competition, are beginning to make an appearance. I'm LOVING the post workout pumps. Still no sides! Decided to bump up to 20mg earlier than initially planned. 

Had an awesome leg day and squatted 195 for 3 reps. WOO! Aiming for 200 by October. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dat shoulder pump. 



Here's a stage shot from my Competition May 3rd.


----------



## futureMrO (May 22, 2014)

good luck !
you look great


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2014)

Packing on muscle, heavier than fat.  Never would've guessed  you were overweight, you're looking good!

Keep up the great work.


----------



## aubreyeliz (Jul 12, 2014)

Initially, i was planning on doing a 6 week cycle, but continued for an extra 2 weeks, making it a total of 8 weeks at 20mg/day. 
Current weight, 158lbs at 5'8'
I definitely put on some fat as well as muscle over the past 8 weeks, but have made huge progress and solid gains! 

Current lifts:

Squat: 185 x 3
DL: 225 x 3
Military press: 40 x 8
DB curls: 25 x 8
Also pulled a 280 farmer carry for 100 feet! Woo! 

As far as sides go, I noticed mild calf cramping at night, and some painful pumps while working my shoulders, but that's it. 

I'm about to start a 17 week prep and I'm thinking about going 4 weeks off, then running another 6 week cycle stacked with T3 and Clen. If anyone has any suggestions or reccomendations I would appreciate it!! I'll get some updated photos up later on!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

aubreyeliz said:


> Initially, i was planning on doing a 6 week cycle, but continued for an extra 2 weeks, making it a total of 8 weeks at 20mg/day.
> Current weight, 158lbs at 5'8'
> I definitely put on some fat as well as muscle over the past 8 weeks, but have made huge progress and solid gains!
> 
> ...



Keep it up nice job!! My wife is also on a low dose of var the past 3 months now. She has added about 10 pounds of lean mass and actually lost fat. I remember the big eye opener moment when she realized its not what the scale says but rather the skin fold measurement. Careful with adding cals too quickly. Don't worry about increasing the dose too high. I've seen Var do some amazing things at just a 7.5 mg dose a day. consistency goes a long way. Nice job


----------



## TestMe24 (Jun 3, 2015)

dont mind me..... IN


----------

